# 2008 Trophy Taker Xtreme top loading



## elkslayer (Mar 7, 2003)

I have had this rest for a few months now. I purchased it because I have a sheep hunt in December and knew I would be up and down the side of mountains. I did not want my arrow to come off during a stalk.

I put the rest on my Vulcan and just moved it to a Katera XL I just bought. Both bows shoot over 300fps and it works great. I have read some people saying TT would not drop fast enough for them. I have not had any problems with that.

After shooting it for a while I can load my arrows just as fast as I always did. It mounts rock solid and is easy to adjust. I did like that I was able to shorten my arrows some. I have always shot 29inch arrows now I shoot 27.5inch arrows. This helped me shoot a lighter arrow and keep my FOC in check.

This is a great rest


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

I have the TT FC on my Katera aswell.. at first i DID have an issue with fletch clearence. But it was a setup issue, I had the rest coming up a full 6 inches, before full draw, which is WAY too early.

after getting that fixed, I live it, no issues whatsoever, quiet as a mouse and.. no worries about the arrow falling off.


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Anybody using FOB's with this rest? I want to try the FOB's again but don't want to trash a rest.


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

IrishnId said:


> Anybody using FOB's with this rest? I want to try the FOB's again but don't want to trash a rest.


Yes I have used fob's with this rest and it clears easily. I had no contact issues. One of the best full containment I have used.


----------

